# How often do you wear your baby?



## MamaAllNatural (Mar 10, 2004)

I just wanted to see how often all the mamas are baby wearin. I know I sure wear mine a lot; he kind of lives in my sling actually. I thought it would be fun for us to see the results. So, whether you use a front back a back pack or some variation of the sling (or a combo of all) please vote!







Let's see how much use we're getting out of them...


----------



## EllasMummy (Dec 10, 2003)

A couple of months ago I would have said pretty much all the time. Now DD is 6.5mo and she loves to roll about on the floor and is really trying to crawl now so we dont use the sling so much at home.

Whenever we go out we always use the sling, we have a great stroller my parents brought for DD that I think she's only been in 5 times in her life!


----------



## AllyRae (Dec 10, 2003)

He's carried in our arms most often in the house (if we're not doing any other urgent things). He's in the sling whenever we go out, and when we have to get things done in the house...so it varies every week. He prefers to be in our arms, but sees the sling 5-10 times a week.


----------



## 1jooj (Apr 8, 2002)

There are a few things I do without dd: knead and bake bread, fry foods, shower, unload the washer (it's huge and I am short so I have to kind of climb in), write checks for bills...drive...:LOL

Seriously, though, I clean the house--sweeping, dusting, mopping, picking up toys--with her, I grocery shop with her, I work at the office with her...with all I have to do, I cannot imagine getting it done without the sling. In fact, I often wear the sling without the baby--why take it off if I'll be plopping her back in soon? She's in it for at least 5-6 hours a day right now.

She's 3mo; we're getting ready to switch from snuggle to kangaroo!

(I use a Maya Wrap)


----------



## Peppamint (Oct 19, 2002)

I voted once/day. When we are out and about all day, he lives in the Kozy... but when we're at home he likes to crawl and cruise while getting into things!


----------



## Heavenly (Nov 21, 2001)

I voted once a day. She is in it whenever we leave the house. She really loves to be held. If you try and put her in the shopping cart or a stroller (which I haven't used in months) she cries. Right now we are using a Mei Tai which is like a Kozy. She is 16.5 months.


----------



## MamaAllNatural (Mar 10, 2004)

This is so true. The poll results will probably vary a lot because of this. I guess I should've worked out a way to include the baby's age.







The more they start venturing out on the own, the less they are worn (typically).


----------



## jeca (Sep 21, 2002)

pretty much naytime we have something to do outside the house. DH wore her for the first time in teh ergo. He looked like such a sweetdaddy but people were giving us the funniest looks







or at least it felt like it







:


----------



## MamaAllNatural (Mar 10, 2004)

Quote:

_ DH wore her for the first time in teh ergo. He looked like such a sweetdaddy but people were giving us the funniest looks







or at least it felt like it







: [/B]_
_
_
_
Wierd and sad. There *is* a such thing as PATERNAL! I guess some people aren't comfortable with it. I think it's so sweet when Papas do the baby wearin thing!







I hope your dh won't be deterred by the weird looks.







_


----------



## Ravin (Mar 19, 2002)

I put "a couple times a day" but it really depends on whether or not we leave the house. I just don't wear her much around the house, unless she'll accept nothing else, because she doesn't often like being worn when I'm sitting still. So on an "out" day I'll wear her for hours. On an "in" day I'll wear her while I'm cooking, and maybe to go check the mail.


----------



## pixie-n-hertwoboys (Aug 17, 2003)

I put a few times a week and thats if that.... now that hes 1 and walking hed rather be doing that. But if we are in the grocery store and hes sleepy then he goes in. Or going for a walk, etc.

Dh had him on his back working on the yard at a friends house and it was the sweetest thing. Makes me


----------



## Zanymom (Sep 2, 2003)

I put a couple times a week b/c ds is 17mo and really prefers to run around himself. But when we go to the store or post office I sling him.


----------



## *solsticemama* (Feb 8, 2003)

I voted a couple of times a day. Ds is now 15 mos and I wear him less than I did when he was an infant but he still gets alot of mama time. I sling-nurse him down for naps and nights and then when we're out and about he's on me usually in the Kozy.


----------



## stafl (Jul 1, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by AllyRae_
*He's carried in our arms most often in the house (if we're not doing any other urgent things). He's in the sling whenever we go out, and when we have to get things done in the house...so it varies every week. He prefers to be in our arms, but sees the sling 5-10 times a week.*
ditto here! She's in the sling if we go out anywhere, which seems to be averaging once every other day or so. At home, she's in my arms or sitting somewhere she can watch whatever I'm doing.


----------

